
Three Things I Expect from a Software Architect - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/05/11/software-architect-responsibilities.html?2015-19
======
angdis
Three things I expect from a "Project Manager":

1\. That he will increase the amount of busy work done by everyone while at
the same time providing NO VALUE to the project in terms of speed or quality.
Typical examples of such busy work include multiple status updates each week.

2\. That he will demand deliverables from people who aren't actually
responsible for them. One PM even wrote a blog post about what he demands from
"software architects" as though these guys were team leads!

3\. That he will invariably measure project status and quality in terms of
meaningless but quantifiable-sounding metrics, like percentage of completion
for each task (mistakes are "unforgivable" \--snicker--), and demanding a 0-9
"score" for both probability and impact of each risk. Why actually ask your
reports for cogent explanations when they can wrap it all up in a single
dubious digit for your consumption.

